# Could someone do me a Photoshop favour?



## bigswifty (Oct 19, 2010)

Hey hey,
so I need a little favour, I was hoping someone could do a bit of a colour swap for me! What I need is this;







With the colours of the bird, and the hand the same. But I was hoping someone could put this image to a different background and change the guitar colours to more natural earth tones.

I was thinking total earth-toned hippie look 

Many thanks to whoever tries and helps out!


----------



## theo (Oct 20, 2010)

you know you could do that in paint right?


----------



## bigswifty (Oct 20, 2010)

"Oh god they must've heard me..
Oh god I can hear me!
Ba na na na nanana na na"


----------



## theo (Oct 20, 2010)

Opeth21 said:


> "Oh god they must've heard me..
> Oh god I can hear me!
> Ba na na na nanana na na"



LOL repped for making me laugh at work


----------



## Psychobuddy (Oct 20, 2010)

Dev, I'm in first year graphic design...

if you want I could take a stab at it.

Let me know.


----------



## darren (Oct 20, 2010)

Why do you want to make changes to a very recognizable (and copyrighted) logo?


----------



## bigswifty (Oct 21, 2010)

Josh! Yea man if you could take a swing that'd be awesome,
sorry I havent gotten back to you on that tab but I've been so busy its unreal, I'll take a look when i can.

I was wanting to see the difference in appearance, I kindof had an idea to get this tattoo'd small somewhere.. Its classy!
I just figured maybe natural earth tones would suit that more than the blue/green. Either way its obvious with the logo, and maybe even Peace & Music underneath


----------



## Psychobuddy (Oct 21, 2010)

No prob Dev, is there anytime in particular that you need this by?

Also don't worry about the tab...that style is so far removed from me now.

I guess you could say I've evolved.


----------



## bigswifty (Oct 21, 2010)

Josh, the sooner the better but there's absolutely no rush, cheif. Thanks for doing this for me! I owe ya, where's your music direction going now?


----------



## The Beard (Oct 22, 2010)

How's this look? I can change whatever you want, just lemme know!


----------



## Psychobuddy (Oct 22, 2010)

It seems my job has been done...

sorry I'm too slow Dev.


----------



## bigswifty (Oct 22, 2010)

This is awesome.
Thanks so much! I wish I knew how to do this id make a whole range of pallets to choose from.
If it's no trouble, could either of you throw some other alternatives my way? Do what looks cool/hippie, I think this is sick thank you!


----------



## The Beard (Nov 5, 2010)

Opeth21 said:


> This is awesome.
> Thanks so much! I wish I knew how to do this id make a whole range of pallets to choose from.
> If it's no trouble, could either of you throw some other alternatives my way? Do what looks cool/hippie, I think this is sick thank you!


 I could do that for sure! Might be a bit since i've got school/work goin on, but i could do it for ya!


----------

